# Henry the Hunk!



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Henry is now 14 weeks old and growing fast. He had a tummy upset over the last week, but today he got the all clear from the vet! When we got back from the vets this afternoon I took the camera out to get some pics.







And in the end he had enough of being prodded and poked to get cute picures lol and I got his priceless little face looking displeased!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Sadie sez, "Ooooo la la!!" (she likes 'em short, young and full of energy!)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Henry is a CUTIE!! So glad he's doing better!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

He is such a cute little beef cake!! Love him,


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t581/KathleenBywaters/DSCF4591_zps369780ff.jpg$$

OH MY SQUEE!!!! So cute!!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, he is SO cute! I LOVE black and whites - and that cute black spot makes his face look so kissable!! :crazy

He actually reminds me a lot of my Annie - our very first permanent cat. Of course now that I post the pics I can see no resemblance, but at least I get to look at her sweet face again!!

View attachment 44361


View attachment 44369


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

What a doll! :luv

Marcia, I think Annie does remind one of Henry - the blocky build and the black and white coloring, although the pattern is different.


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

OH, how adorable - Henry is sooo cute - love that cute black spot too!!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwww sweet little boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Such a sweet baby!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

Lovely is an understatement


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone!



Marcia said:


> He actually reminds me a lot of my Annie - our very first permanent cat. Of course now that I post the pics I can see no resemblance, but at least I get to look at her sweet face again!!
> 
> View attachment 44361
> 
> ...


How beautiful Annie is. I just love black and white kitties!


----------



## thesmu (Jan 17, 2014)

So cute!!! <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

His stocky little build and profile reminds me of baby Pazu
Love little Henry!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes,he does look like a little beef cake! How adorable! I love those tuxys!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

He and stuffed animals is just precious.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone, and oh my goodness Pazu was one hunky chunk of a kitten!


----------

